# Tokico HP or KYB AGX?



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

So far i have the following suspension parts waiting to go on. Tein s-techs, motivational rear mounts and camber bolts. So should i spend the extra money and get agx's or save some money and go w/ HP's???


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

AGX's

With the AGX's you can easily adjust them to a setting that you like. Softer to Firmer ride.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

are the tokico's adjustable?.. dude, honestly, you should sell the tien S-spring, rear motivation mounts, and camber bolts, and get the Tien SS coilover package... you will totally love it in comparisson to any other setup


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

AGX all the way. 1. The Tokicos are not adjustable, 2. they are only slightly better than stock shocks, 3. they have a tendency to blow on people.


----------



## Jason92Classic (Mar 16, 2004)

I love my AGXs and rue the day that I had To"crap"kos.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I just got my AGX's on (thanks James!), and I'm in love with my car all over again. Makes all the difference.


----------



## RMKS13 (Mar 21, 2004)

Between Tokicos and AGX, I'd definately go for AGX. I ran a Ground Control/AGX setup on my del sol and the ride was terrific, even on the firmest setting.

However, I'd also consider Chuck's advice and run a Tein Super Street package  That's what I'm goin for in my 240


----------

